# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Edullista runkoa 27.5x3.8-4.5 koon renkaille?

## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Eli löytysköhän mistään edullista runkoa, mihin mahtus 27.5x3.8-4.5 koon renkaat tai mistä noita ylipäänsä kannattais kytätä jos haluais löytää hyvän tarjouksen? Ois ylimääräinen boost kiekkopari (12x148mm&15x110mm) 27.5x3.8 renkailla, satula, satulaputki, takapakka, jarrulevyt ja jotain muuta pientä ylimääräisenä, niin miettiny jos sais kasattua toisen pyörän talveksi edullisesti. Ei oo niin väliä onko runko etuhaarukalla vai ei, koska en tiiä vielä haluaisinko sen joustolla vai ilman..

Ja toinen kysymys! Onko olemassa mitään adaptereita, millä sais tuon 12x148mm akselikoon muutettua leveämmäksi, kun noissa läskipyörän rungoissa taitaa olla aikalailla kaikissa vähintään 170mm leveyttä?

----------

